# When is Restoration too Much?



## jan8j (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi!  I just bought a Columbia 5 Star Superb. I was told the year is 1954, but I can't find a serial number to confirm.  I love the old art deco bikes and I just want to preserve it and ride it. I'm not particularly looking at it a a collector item to be heavily restored. I would appreciate any suggestions on how much cleaning of the finish and possible improvements for ridability I should do. (The coaster brake isn't the greatest. My first thought is to clean off all the rust, but then I know that isn't always the best thing to do. Your suggestions are appreciated.











)


----------



## JLarkin (Sep 25, 2010)

Stop the rust where it sits.  Head to Ace Hardware and buy some Ospho.  It is a rust inhibitor, a green acid thin as water.  First lightly scrub the rust areas with 0000 steel wool to knock off crusty rust particles.  Then dab the Ospho into the areas where rust is with a sponge brush.  Let dry fully.  Have some touch up paint made up at a local body shop to match, lacquer preferably; you can remove the tank to take with you for color match.  Buy some hobby paint brushes and a magnifying glass so you can see the details (it really helps).  Touch up nicely where necessary.  

As for the gears, I wouldn't hesitate to install a 3-speed hub.  All my bikes have them installed and they are enjoyable to ride even tipping the scales at 40 lbs plus.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 25, 2010)

i'd leave it just like it is, i've had original bikes like that with rust and as long as you keep it out of the elements the rust wont grow. Thats a really cool bike to take to a traditional hot rod show there's one in denton coming up soon the pistons and paint, thats a little ways but its worth the trip. I came down from wichita falls in 08


----------

